# ~ Horses are complicated...



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

Just as a warning, I wont be able to separate this into several paragraphs because Im using my cell phone. Anyway, here goes... :mrgreen: I am going to my first interschools competition tomorrow, and I was meant to take Night Heat for the show jumping, but she got an abcess on her leg. I was then going take Silver Saber, but last week she sliced up her hind legs with wire. So now Im stuck with a small 13.2 hands high grey pony called Damper that looks half donkey.... :lol: But at least she can jump, probably better than Night Heat. LOL. I feel much better now letting that all out... What do you all think? :???:


----------



## Void (Jun 26, 2009)

Oh man I used to have that kind of luck anytime I said the "Show" word in front of my horse I feel like he would purposefully go lame. That was one entire year we had where I had to keep borrowing my friend's old GP horse to take to shows so I wouldn't lose my money lol. 

Now I just spell the word. He doesn't seem to know how to spell.  Best of luck btw.


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

LOL. Thanks. :grin:


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

Best of luck!! take pics for us! I've been pretty lucky in that nothing has really happened. I had to drop out of the Fair the day of because when I walked D out of his stall and he was crying bloody murder! I swear this horse was on three legs. Call the vet out and he couldn't find anything so gave him some beaut(SP) and behold the next day perfectly fine :?. I did however have a mare that was 'lame' everytime I had a halter but when her friends came around "Oh i feel better now bye!" gallope off! Brat:twisted:


----------

